# Panel repair in Rochester Kent area



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Unfortunately while in France last week our dog and the lake owners dog were be being a bit playful and ran into the wind blocker side panel pulling out the rod that secures the panel. The rod scraped down the side creasing the panel and scraping away the paint to the metal. We have been left with a 'scar' about a foot long and about 3mm wide.

Can anyone recommend a repairer, preferably mobile, in the Rochester Kent area please?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, I can't help with a recommendation, but on a 'van of that value, and given the specialist nature of motorhome bodywork, I'd be very reluctant to entrust it to a mobile guy.


----------

